# Fall Fertilizer



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

We talk about spring nitrogen application and then again after subsequent cuttings. My soil test recommends on average 180 lbs per acre potash and 80-90 lbs of phosphorus based on a 3 tons per acre yield of timothy. These are actual pounds of fertilizer per acre, vs fertilizer lbs with filler in bulk, i.e. 0-0-60 per 50 lb bag (as an example) so 30 lbs of actual P going down per bag.

Just curious as to how many pounds of fertilizer, P and K, you are putting down per acre, what is your expected yield driving the fertilizer going down and what hay crop you are growing, i.e. Timothy, alfalfa, OG, etc.

Fall fertilizer - how much are you putting down this fall?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Lime and whatever pen pack composted. We have a large reserve of P and a bit much K. Spring and after second is when we do the bulk of our N. I don't test the pack but it's effective. I should just for grins


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

To me, it would be helpful to know the P and K levels of your soil to see where their recommendations are coming from. I use the standard non-specific forage figures that puts the rule-of-thumb average P and K removal per ton hay dry-matter at 12 lbs of P and 50 lbs of K. That's NOT per ton of hay, but per ton of dry matter: IE, if you bale at 20% moisture 2000 lbs across the scale, there was 400 lbs of water which equals 1600 lbs of dry matter.

Sorry, got to chasing butterflies there for a minute....

So, for 3 ton per acre, the removal or "maintenance" would be 36#P and 150#K

If it is your ground or have a good enough deal to build up someone else's ground and/or have poor CEC, I would apply 115% of maintenance if my P and K #s were low

IF your ground and a decent CEC or good lease, I would build my numbers using a 4-year plan. I would need to know your numbers to help you with that plan. It takes 4 lbs of K to move the K by 1; it takes 9 lbs of P to move the P by 1.

And just for the sake of saying it, PH first then fertilizer.

It reminds me of what the monkey said when he peed on the cash register
"Boys, that looks like that's gonna run into the money"

Mark


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> To me, it would be helpful to know the P and K levels of your soil to see where their recommendations are coming from. I use the standard non-specific forage figures that puts the rule-of-thumb average P and K removal per ton hay dry-matter at 12 lbs of P and 50 lbs of K. That's NOT per ton of hay, but per ton of dry matter: IE, if you bale at 20% moisture 2000 lbs across the scale, there was 400 lbs of water which equals 1600 lbs of dry matter.
> Sorry, got to chasing butterflies there for a minute....
> So, for 3 ton per acre, the removal or "maintenance" would be 36#P and 150#K
> If it is your ground or have a good enough deal to build up someone else's ground and/or have poor CEC, I would apply 115% of maintenance if my P and K #s were low
> ...


Yea - I got all that. I know what I need to do. Just curious as to what everyone is putting down relative to the hay they are producing. This is kind of a "how many bales per acre" thread, only regarding fertilizer - not a science project thread.

But thanks...????


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

leeave96 said:


> Yea - I got all that. I know what I need to do. Just curious as to what everyone is putting down relative to the hay they are producing. (snip)


Answered



glasswrongsize said:


> (snip) I use the standard non-specific forage figures that puts the rule-of-thumb average P and K removal per ton hay dry-matter at 12 lbs of P and 50 lbs of K. (snip)





leeave96 said:


> (snip) This is kind of a "how many bales per acre" thread, only regarding fertilizer


Then why did you include muddy the water with the soil test recommendations?



leeave96 said:


> (snip)* My soil test recommends .* (snip)


I don't know if your soil is deficient or has luxurious uptake amounts and since you provided the info that you (now) claim is irrelevant, I answered accordingly.



leeave96 said:


> This is kind of a "how many bales per acre" thread, only regarding fertilizer - not a* science project* thread.


Well, you started it.



leeave96 said:


> My *soil test* recommends on average 180 lbs per acre potash and 80-90 lbs of phosphorus based on a 3 tons per acre yield of timothy. These are actual pounds of fertilizer per acre, vs fertilizer lbs with filler in bulk, i.e.* 0-0-60 per 50 lb bag (as an example) so 30 lbs of actual P going down per bag.*





leeave96 said:


> But thanks...


No, THANK YOU!!!

Mark

You may have to look up to read this as I am on bended-knee and looking up at the screen to write this apology to the benevolent beneficent OP.

...I can be snarky too!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> Answered
> 
> Then why did you include muddy the water with the soil test recommendations?
> 
> ...


Whatever...


----------

